# what do you think of the Nikon D500



## Photo Lady (Oct 19, 2018)

I was happy for the last few months with the D7500 but i really wanted to upgrade when i purchased the D7500 after selling my D7100 and to me there just wasn't much difference between the two ..i asked a Nikon technician what would be the next step or two up and he said i should be very happy with the D500.. do you all agree.. and let me know about how you feel owning a D500..thanks


----------



## jaomul (Oct 20, 2018)

I disagree.

You should only upgrade if you have a reason. The fact a camera is a step up the ladder is really not a good reason to upgrade. The d500 is faster and more robust, with a few improvements, but the d7500 is so good to start with, you'd really want to be looking for a specific improvement to upgrade. Image quality should be all but equal

Is suggest keep the 7500 and enjoy it, I'd upgrade my travel plans instead


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

Thank you for your opinion... but i really want to discover new improvements in photography.. this will probably be my last camera..with many new options for new lens in near future. i do not travel so this is my one  upgrade with the exception of my pets.. haha..but i completely understand your thoughts..


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 20, 2018)

I think @DarkShadow has used both maybe he can chime in.

I've been shooting for 2.5 years and I am upgrading for the 2nd time. Granted I've been shooting a lot of film to gain an understanding as to why.

D3300. I had a lot of issues with 3rd party lenses which really pushed me here. However, I was getting used to the 100% viewfinder of the film camera, I noticed I was looking at the edge of the frame in the film cameras so Inwent to a D7200 refurbished. 

1st D7200. The 3rd party lenses were even worse on this camera body. Big mistake and this camera may have had some issues. It was a horrible experience . Total fail. Sold all my digital stuff and borrowed a Fujifilm XT1 and was hooked at the viewfinder and image quality, hit rate, etc. Bought the XT2 and some lenses.

2nd. XT2. Hooked on Fuji. Great glass, fast camera, great viewfinder, WYSWYG. Fantastic upgrade. Almost too fast for how I work, shooting mostly film. Great camera, no complaints. Now I am looking for ultimate image quality, methodical shooting experience, slow shooting style, similar to film. I seem to get better images with film, not better quality, just better images overall. Considering ditching digital overall. Feel like I'm spinning my creative wheels.  I am more spray and pray with digital. The XT2 is making me go against my SOP I use with film camera. I want to be methodical in my approach. Rented a Pentax medium format for a weekend. Shot around 70 images, really impressed with digital file, slow shooting. I literally had to use my hand holding techniques of film camera with this camera. Medium format digital is way more sensitive to camera shake then the XT2. It brought me back to the frame edges, very important for me. 

3rd. Pre ordered the Fujifilm GFX50R and 63mm lens. I decided to stick with Fujifilm because of customer service, and bang for the buck. I sold a lot of my film camera stuff to consolidate to 100% viewfinder Nikon bodies. Sold most of my Fujifilm glass and XP2 body to fund the GFX50R. Kept the XP2, 35, 18-55, and 55-200 for kids sporting events and lightweight travel. So my main upgrade here is for ultimate image quality, fine art, and matching my shooting style. 

Not sure your reason for upgrade or even if you need a reason, who cares right? If the new body helps you want to take pictures, great. Not sure if it's really an upgrade though. I'm not versed enough on the Nikon digital system. I know @DarkShadow uses the D7500 and his work is fantastic. I seem to recall he used a D500 first but not certain.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

wow thanks for understanding.. and yes lens makes a huge difference ..i plan on trying many lens in the near future... and learning from all you what works... i have owned Nikon only cameras so i am not versed in any other brands and frankly do not want to go there as i am use to Nikon and feel comfortable with the camera in my hand.. i quess i will find out about the difference or upgrade spec .. i will be sure to let you all know if i am happy... thanks


----------



## JoeW (Oct 20, 2018)

A couple of thoughts:
1.  I agree with the previous post--don't upgrade bodies just for the sake of upgrading.
2.  Where I think you'll see a HUGE difference with the D500 is the autofocus is just so freaking fast.  If you shoot wildlife (especially birds) or sports, it will make a difference.  For portraits, street life, landscapes, architecture, abstracts, macro--no difference at all. And because it doesn't have a popup flash, you can't use the Nikon communication system to talk to Nikon speed lights and trigger them.  So if you shoot a lot with detached speed lights (or think you will be), I'd say the Nikon D500 is a step BACK for you.
3.  You may want to think about switching to a full frame body.  You can get a D800 (used but with few activations) for less than you can a D500.  It won't have as many FPS, won't autofocus as well.  But for architectural photography, landscapes, portraits, macro work, anything you're going to either blow up/crop a lot or put on a giant poster, the extra pixels with the D800 will make it worth your while and then some.  Of course, by going to a full frame from a crop, you'll need to look at what lens you currently have and how many of them are DX lens.

In summary, if you're a budding photojournalist who can't afford a D5, go with a D500--it's basically the crop version of the D5.  But if you don't shoot photojournalist subjects (fast moving wildlife, wars, sports) and are more likely to be in a studio, or shoot landscapes or portraits (in or out of the studio), I'd look at a full frame sensor.  Get a D800 and with the money saved start investing in some pro-quality lens.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 20, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> wow thanks for understanding.. and yes lens makes a huge difference ..i plan on trying many lens in the near future... and learning from all you what works... i have owned Nikon only cameras so i am not versed in any other brands and frankly do not want to go there as i am use to Nikon and feel comfortable with the camera in my hand.. i quess i will find out about the difference or upgrade spec .. i will be sure to let you all know if i am happy... thanks



I wasn't trying to get you to look at another system, just giving you my thoughts as reasoning to upgrade. Comparing the specs of the camera, I don't see an upgrade but like I said, not sure about Nikon digital stuff. There are some small differences but sometimes those are huge in the way we shoot. Who would of thought a 100% viewfinder would be important to the user? I think sports action, wildlife shooters prefer this camera (D500) for its fast buffer and advanced AF system. If that's you, you will probably be very happy.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

I use the camera for still objects almost every day for work... but as long as it does a good enough job with focus i am happy with that.. my real passion with the camera comes from wild life .. dogs action shots etc.. i love outdoor photography.. will not having the pop up flash make a difference in regular light for stills.. or will i need to get a external flash attachment.. thanks for all your info and help


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > wow thanks for understanding.. and yes lens makes a huge difference ..i plan on trying many lens in the near future... and learning from all you what works... i have owned Nikon only cameras so i am not versed in any other brands and frankly do not want to go there as i am use to Nikon and feel comfortable with the camera in my hand.. i quess i will find out about the difference or upgrade spec .. i will be sure to let you all know if i am happy... thanks
> ...


yes this is me..


----------



## JoeW (Oct 20, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> I use the camera for still objects almost every day for work... but as long as it does a good enough job with focus i am happy with that.. my real passion with the camera comes from wild life .. dogs action shots etc.. i love outdoor photography.. will not having the pop up flash make a difference in regular light for stills.. or will i need to get a external flash attachment.. thanks for all your info and help


If your real passion is wildlife and dog action shots than the D500 is going to be second only to the D5.  It will autofocus superbly and super fast.  

Now, it won't be so great for your indoor shots.  It has no popup flash.  You shouldn't be using a popup flash for indoor lighting anyway.  But with Nikon, you can use the popup as a commander (to talk to other speed lights).  And that, I think, would be a biggie--even if you don't do that now.  If you think you're going to get more in to studio portraits or still life or interiors, then utilizing the Nikon commander with Nikon speed lights is a nice plus.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 20, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> I use the camera for still objects almost every day for work... but as long as it does a good enough job with focus i am happy with that.. my real passion with the camera comes from wild life .. dogs action shots etc.. i love outdoor photography.. will not having the pop up flash make a difference in regular light for stills.. or will i need to get a external flash attachment.. thanks for all your info and help


A trigger and a flash will work better than the pop up. Not sure on what is good for that on Nikon. Start a seperate thread on that and I'm sure you'll get the info you need.


----------



## adamhiram (Oct 20, 2018)

I upgraded to the D500 for the autofocus system.  Coming from a D5100, it made a world of difference going from 11 AF points, only 1 of which was cross-type, to 153 AF points, 55 of which are cross-type.  The next challenge was learning how and when to use the different continuous autofocus modes, which was a non-starter on my old body.  The improvement might not be as dramatic coming from the D7500 that already has 53 AF points, but you’ll still probably see a noticible difference in tracking moving subjects.


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> .. i purchased the D7500 after selling my D7100 and to me there just wasn't much difference between the two ..


I have not owned either one, but this is what I have learned:

After reading about both, and watching several videos, one can conclude that the D7500 is misnamed, as it should have been called the "D5700", as in; the next step in the D5xxx line.  When Nikon named it the D7500, people naturally assumed it would compare with the D7xxx line, but it simply doesn't fit in that group as well as in the D5xxx line.  This is probably why you didn't see much of an improvement going from one the best APS-C cameras in the Nikon brand; the D7100.  

The D500 is an epic win for enthusiasts of the Nikon brand cameras.  You should notice a huge improvement in the auto focus and the dynamic range, as the D500 is phenomenal in low light.  It is reported to be able to focus and make a photo in conditions that are so dimly lit as to be difficult for the human eye to even see the subject.  

The D500 is very well suited to sports/action/wildlife, if that means anything to you.  Have fun with it!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

I have to run now..will be back later..thanks so much all........


----------



## Destin (Oct 20, 2018)

I owned a D500 for a little over a year, and it’s my favorite Nikon camera of all time. Phenomenal image quality, great in low light, and nearly indestructible. 

That being said, only you can decide if upgrading is worthwhile. 

Image quality will be nearly the same in both cameras. The D500 will *NOT* give you noticeably better images. 

What the D500 gives you is:
-More durability 
-Better autofocus 
-marginally better high iso performance 

What does this mean?

It means that if you shoot a lot of very fast action, low light, or outside in poor weather then the D500 is better for you. If you’re a casual photographer who doesn’t like to be out in the rain/snow and isn’t trying to autofocus on very fast moving subjects, then the D7500 will do just fine for you. 

Personally my advice would be to invest more in professional grade lenses and keep the body you have. But there is also nothing wrong with upgrading just because you feel like it - so long as you can afford to do so.


----------



## Dave442 (Oct 20, 2018)

I think the D500 would be a good choice. You already know most of the handling and controls, especially good if you are expected to take shots at work right after changing over to the new body. The D800 used is a good option, but the D500 is an excellent option for a long term camera body.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

Designer said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > .. i purchased the D7500 after selling my D7100 and to me there just wasn't much difference between the two ..
> ...


wow happy to hear all this... i think i will be overjoyed with the wildlife and pet possibilities .. and then i can just concentrate on some great lens.........thanks a bunch......


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

Destin said:


> I owned a D500 for a little over a year, and it’s my favorite Nikon camera of all time. Phenomenal image quality, great in low light, and nearly indestructible.
> 
> That being said, only you can decide if upgrading is worthwhile.
> 
> ...


I heard the best lens for the D500 is the fisheye 17.5 F2.8 .. by nikon... any info on this one.. have you tried it.. what other lens do you find compatible..and yes i like to be outdoors alot through all kinds of weather.. maybe don't go to far.. since i have a huge yard with wildlife and farm animals plus three dogs.. maybe 4 soon.. lol..


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

adamhiram said:


> I upgraded to the D500 for the autofocus system.  Coming from a D5100, it made a world of difference going from 11 AF points, only 1 of which was cross-type, to 153 AF points, 55 of which are cross-type.  The next challenge was learning how and when to use the different continuous autofocus modes, which was a non-starter on my old body.  The improvement might not be as dramatic coming from the D7500 that already has 53 AF points, but you’ll still probably see a noticible difference in tracking moving subjects.


looking forward to this continuous auto focus mode.. i owned the D7100 for a few years and found it to be awesome.. when i bought the D7500 i just thought it would be a step up.. but for me it was about the same with a few exceptions.. i just feel like i need a challenge and the D500 seems to be just what i was looking for when i sold the D7100.. the 7500 is very good.. and probably would even be fantastic if i invested in some Nikon lens.. which i will do afterall with the d500.. i hope i make sense.. lol.. i am looking for that difference .. even if it does not give me hoops . Better is always better


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> .. what other lens do you find compatible..


I get most of my lens information from this guy:


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 20, 2018)

oh i just watched this video today..thanks


----------



## greybeard (Oct 20, 2018)

When I upgraded from my D7000 to my D7500 I upgraded for 2 reasons.  1) better focusing and 2) a much larger buffer.  These 2 improvements made my wildlife photography much better.

What problem are you having with your D7500 that you think the D500 will fix?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 21, 2018)

When I moved from the D7200 to D7500 i had to calibrate my Nikon AF-S 300 prime as it was back focusing minus 6 or 7 it was focusing where i was pointing so its important to make sure all your glass is playing nice with the body.If the calibration is off it will effect your tracking even birds on a stick so check your lenses and don't use the Auto AF-Fine tune its a joke mostly.I tried it 3 times on my D7500 and was all over the place so I set up a chart and and taped it to the side of the house in bright sun and did it manually made a big difference tack sharp.I already new is was back focusing before i checked it on paper.


----------



## Butch Go (Oct 21, 2018)

I made the leap to Nikon D500 coming from my trusty Nikon D90 - first DSLR to incorporate video capability although I used it mainly for stills.  A great whooping difference between the two DX format DSLRs.  Actually, my choice was between Nikon D500 and D7500.  Although, Nikon D7500 touch screen is more thorough I chose D500 for ruggedness and weather-sealing - not for marketing bells and whistles like auto-focus and other photo quality making features  that can only be gleaned by pixel peepers using Mount Palomar's magnifying lens.  If ever you may have the finances to change DSLRs as often as you want why don't you get a good full-frame DSLR instead.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

this is probably and most likely my last camera purchase..i will concentrate on the lens from now on.. i loved my D7100 CAMERA.. WHICH  set me into motion to improve.. some of my photos with that camera even surprised me.. when i moved on to the D7500 i felt like  it was a new camera with the basic same attributes that my D7100 gave me.. all the bells and whistles.. and it still is a great camera.. but i have moved on to really enjoying action shots.. for this it was seemingly slow for me.. I just couldn't get those shots fast enough to capture the focus .. for stills and slow moving action shots it was amazing.. and so many times it was downright impressive.. but when it came to my turkeys running towards me when i called them there would only be a couple of shots that actually showed the fast movement with clarity and often inbetween shots were a blur.. so i just wanted a camera that could handle the moment after moment of action.. i probably am foolish buying a new D500 ...i admit alot has to do with me and the lens... but since i have the opportunity to go one or two steps further i think the D500 would be just what i need.. and i will sell the d7500 while it is still mint and under warranty to be tuned up and ready for someone who is looking to buy this camera for a reasonable price.. i have a couple of lens to sell that would also help towards the purchase price of this new D500.. and then solely concentrate on improving with new lens purchases in the near future.. I really can only afford this undertaking because i have a mint camera to sell to help with the finance.. I just love the outdoors and fantastic nature around me .. i am hooked and passionate with using my camera.. not just a once in awhile hobby.. but daily..all seasons .. it just amazes me to capture in the best way i can all my pets and surrounding farm environment.. hope that makes sense..i have an itch to improve.. to learn..thank you everyone...I will never be a professional.. and thats okay ..just love being a passionate hobbyist.. with a feeling to improve and learn is all i expect and want.. and thanks to all of you i will continue learning..I don't do vacations.. so this is my world of fun..thanks again


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

Just a quick shot of my yard this dismal morning.. with the Nikon D7500


----------



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> this is probably and most likely my last camera purchase..i will concentrate on the lens from now on.. i loved my D7100 CAMERA.. WHICH  set me into motion to improve.. some of my photos with that camera even surprised me.. when i moved on to the D7500 i felt like  it was a new camera with the basic same attributes that my D7100 gave me.. all the bells and whistles.. and it still is a great camera.. but i have moved on to really enjoying action shots.. for this it was seemingly slow for me.. I just couldn't get those shots fast enough to capture the focus .. for stills and slow moving action shots it was amazing.. and so many times it was downright impressive.. but when it came to my turkeys running towards me when i called them there would only be a couple of shots that actually showed the fast movement with clarity and often inbetween shots were a blur.. so i just wanted a camera that could handle the moment after moment of action.. i probably am foolish buying a new D500 ...i admit alot has to do with me and the lens... but since i have the opportunity to go one or two steps further i think the D500 would be just what i need.. and i will sell the d7500 while it is still mint and under warranty to be tuned up and ready for someone who is looking to buy this camera for a reasonable price.. i have a couple of lens to sell that would also help towards the purchase price of this new D500.. and then solely concentrate on improving with new lens purchases in the near future.. I really can only afford this undertaking because i have a mint camera to sell to help with the finance.. I just love the outdoors and fantastic nature around me .. i am hooked and passionate with using my camera.. not just a once in awhile hobby.. but daily..all seasons .. it just amazes me to capture in the best way i can all my pets and surrounding farm environment.. hope that makes sense..i have an itch to improve.. to learn..thank you everyone...I will never be a professional.. and thats okay ..just love being a passionate hobbyist.. with a feeling to improve and learn is all i expect and want.. and thanks to all of you i will continue learning..I don't do vacations.. so this is my world of fun..thanks again


Best advice would be to rent a D500 for a week or so and see if you like it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > this is probably and most likely my last camera purchase..i will concentrate on the lens from now on.. i loved my D7100 CAMERA.. WHICH  set me into motion to improve.. some of my photos with that camera even surprised me.. when i moved on to the D7500 i felt like  it was a new camera with the basic same attributes that my D7100 gave me.. all the bells and whistles.. and it still is a great camera.. but i have moved on to really enjoying action shots.. for this it was seemingly slow for me.. I just couldn't get those shots fast enough to capture the focus .. for stills and slow moving action shots it was amazing.. and so many times it was downright impressive.. but when it came to my turkeys running towards me when i called them there would only be a couple of shots that actually showed the fast movement with clarity and often inbetween shots were a blur.. so i just wanted a camera that could handle the moment after moment of action.. i probably am foolish buying a new D500 ...i admit alot has to do with me and the lens... but since i have the opportunity to go one or two steps further i think the D500 would be just what i need.. and i will sell the d7500 while it is still mint and under warranty to be tuned up and ready for someone who is looking to buy this camera for a reasonable price.. i have a couple of lens to sell that would also help towards the purchase price of this new D500.. and then solely concentrate on improving with new lens purchases in the near future.. I really can only afford this undertaking because i have a mint camera to sell to help with the finance.. I just love the outdoors and fantastic nature around me .. i am hooked and passionate with using my camera.. not just a once in awhile hobby.. but daily..all seasons .. it just amazes me to capture in the best way i can all my pets and surrounding farm environment.. hope that makes sense..i have an itch to improve.. to learn..thank you everyone...I will never be a professional.. and thats okay ..just love being a passionate hobbyist.. with a feeling to improve and learn is all i expect and want.. and thanks to all of you i will continue learning..I don't do vacations.. so this is my world of fun..thanks again
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

A little late for that.. i know i will like it.. i am already excited and looking forward to it.. should be here in a week..but if for some reason i don't like it i can return it... thanks


----------



## Butch Go (Oct 21, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> A little late for that.. i know i will like it.. i am already excited and looking forward to it.. should be here in a week..but if for some reason i don't like it i can return it... thanks



You've made up your mind.  Welcome to Nikon D500 users club!  Look for XQD and SD cards with the highest read-write rating. I'm using 64 gig cards.  Attach a battery grip and you're covered with two batteries for continuous use.  I have one attached to mine along with a third battery as spare.  For lengthy live view and 4K video shooting you might need a fourth battery. Pair the D500 with Nikon 70-200 2.8 lens and you're on the go with any city wildlife safari photo shoot.  Also, the 20 megapixel raw file uncompressed is practical and manageable for all sorts of editing.  Happy shooting!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

Butch Go said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > A little late for that.. i know i will like it.. i am already excited and looking forward to it.. should be here in a week..but if for some reason i don't like it i can return it... thanks
> ...


Thank you Butch and thanks very much for info on the lens... and cards..


----------



## greybeard (Oct 21, 2018)

Do you have any plans for your d7500 body if the d500 works out?


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

greybeard said:


> Do you have any plans for your d7500 body if the d500 works out?


yes it will be for sale.. here is a pic i just took of my turkey stutting his stuff with D7500


 ..lol Its cold and dismal out.. but he thinks it is just perfect.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 21, 2018)

images look good  and sharp with nice colors.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> images look good  and sharp with nice colors.


thanks so much.. here is one i just took of Lucky my collie.. he has a blind eye glaucoma so it is a bit larger then his other eye.. but he still is my favorite subject to photograph.. i have really good photos but i cannot resize ..so just today i went to smaller photos. The 2nd photo is why i want the Nikon D500.. thanks again Dark Shadow..
 

 .


----------



## goooner (Oct 22, 2018)

Does the D500 play nicely with the newest Nikon lenses? I was pretty p!ssed after getting my D7200 (new) when the newest lenses (3 months later) did not work properly on it.


----------



## Designer (Oct 22, 2018)

goooner said:


> Does the D500 play nicely with the newest Nikon lenses? I was pretty p!ssed after getting my D7200 (new) when the newest lenses (3 months later) did not work properly on it.


"Newest" meaning what, exactly?  Do you mean the "S" lenses?  Well, they are not expected to work on anything but the "Z" bodies.

Besides; newest is not always best.  Shop for image quality first.  

If anyone is curious about what lenses will work on the D500, one merely has to consult the user's manual for a list of compatible lenses.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 22, 2018)

I think he means the P lenses.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 22, 2018)

The AF-P VR works fine on the D7500 but if you want the VR it has to be turned on in body or no VR.


----------



## goooner (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes, I'm talking about the PF lenses, the 300 PF, and the new 500 PF look very nice, but does not wok 100% on my D7200, it being the same 'generation' as the D500, I was wondering if they 'fixed' the D500 with a firmware upgrade.


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 22, 2018)

500 PF indeed looks very nice.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 24, 2018)

goooner said:


> Yes, I'm talking about the PF lenses, the 300 PF, and the new 500 PF look very nice, but does not wok 100% on my D7200, it being the same 'generation' as the D500, I was wondering if they 'fixed' the D500 with a firmware upgrade.


Works amazingly with the 300 PF, guy I follow on Flickr uses it and he wrote a blog about his travels with the D500 + 300 PF, his images look spot on with it.


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 24, 2018)

I just got the Nikon D500// camera.. haven't had time to explore much.. but you know i will make the time..So excited..


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 24, 2018)

I upgraded from a D7100 to a D500 and its hands down the best investment (aside my Nikon AF-S 300mm f/4 D) I've made.  I just feels so good in the hand with that deep grip.  The auto focus is ridiculous on it and super for photographing birds in flight or sports.  I love the flippy screen on the back, which is great for those high up or low down perspectives especially if you're a giant.  Does indeed do a good job in low light and with high ISO's and I think it was a super job for Asto and Landscapes too. If you use Back Button Focusing, you can set it up so the extra function button at the front when pressed changes your AF from AF-C to AF-S when shooting stationary subjects.  There's more, but I'll save you the read of a wall of txt.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Oct 24, 2018)

DarkShadow said:


> 500 PF indeed looks very nice.


It does indeed, one day when I have a spare £3,500 I'll get it. Can only dream!


----------



## Photo Lady (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## cmrotell (Nov 8, 2018)

This may have been stated but buyer beware your old lenses may not work as well if at all. The sensor is so good on the 500 that you will need the newer generation of glass. I bought mine only to realize my 80-20mm f2.8 no longer cut it in image quality.

I had to buy all new lenses to get the quality I needed. It's an awesome body and happy with the purchase but I was very bummed about the lens cost.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 8, 2018)

cmrotell said:


> This may have been stated but buyer beware your old lenses may not work as well if at all. The sensor is so good on the 500 that you will need the newer generation of glass. I bought mine only to realize my 80-20mm f2.8 no longer cut it in image quality.
> 
> I had to buy all new lenses to get the quality I needed. It's an awesome body and happy with the purchase but I was very bummed about the lens cost.


what lens did you purchase just so i have an idea what to expect..thanks


----------



## cmrotell (Nov 8, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> cmrotell said:
> 
> 
> > This may have been stated but buyer beware your old lenses may not work as well if at all. The sensor is so good on the 500 that you will need the newer generation of glass. I bought mine only to realize my 80-20mm f2.8 no longer cut it in image quality.
> ...



I went with:
1. 28-300mm f/3.5-5.6 for kind of an all-around lens. 
2. 200-500mm f/5.6 for wildlife some sports stuff.
3. I want to put a 70-200 f/2.8 in my bag but at 2700 that is going to have to wait.

Ideally, the three lenses to own are
These lenses are considered the Magic 3 expensive.​1. AF-S Nikkor 14-24mm f/2.8 ED
2. AF-S Nikkor 24-70mm f/2.8 ED
3. AF-S VR II Zoom-Nikkor 70-200mm f/2.8 IF-ED.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 8, 2018)

thank you so much..i think it is time to get a new lens..i only have tamron lens..thanks so much..will look into these


----------



## cmrotell (Nov 8, 2018)

Photo Lady said:


> thank you so much..i think it is time to get a new lens..i only have tamron lens..thanks so much..will look into these


I don't always recommend books but this camera has a LOT of options and honestly I was quite overwhelmed with all of the features and how to use them properly. I ended up picking up David Busch's Nikon D500 Guide to Digital SLR Photography. It does a great job of explaining all the features and has suggestions on setting the camera up.


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 8, 2018)

cmrotell said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> > thank you so much..i think it is time to get a new lens..i only have tamron lens..thanks so much..will look into these
> ...


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 8, 2018)

thank you ...thank you


----------



## Photo Lady (Nov 11, 2018)

Just received the D7500 camera back from Nikon.. all cleaned and set to factory standards... also all wrapped and sealed for new owner when i sell it.. i forgot to check camera for shutter clicks.. how many etc.. does any one know on this invoice if the 1581 number indicates the shutter count.. i hate to unwrap the camera to find out.. i will call Nikon tomorrow and ask but it is sunday today and would really like to know..thanks


----------

